# victim gives mugger his wallet, offers him his coat, takes him to dinner, gets his wallet.



## Josh Oakley (Dec 2, 2011)

http://m.npr.org/story/89164759?url=/2008/03/28/89164759/a-victim-treats-his-mugger-right ... This is a pretty cool story about how you can create a win win situation from being the Target of a mugging. I don't think this is always a good idea, but I like the way this guy handled it.


----------



## Sukerkin (Dec 2, 2011)

A quite amazing story.  It's the sort of thing that restores a little bit of your faith in the essential 'goodness' of most people.


----------



## aedrasteia (Dec 2, 2011)

thanks Josh

the opportunities come everywhere, every day.  Folks so proud of hardening their hearts... to no useful purpose.


----------



## Josh Oakley (Dec 3, 2011)

One thing I always tell students: when given a choice between knocking out teeth or springing for beer... Spring for beer. This is integral to the philosophy of self defense.


----------



## seasoned (Dec 3, 2011)

Josh Oakley said:


> One thing I always tell students: when given a choice between knocking out teeth or springing for beer... Spring for beer. *This is integral to the philosophy of self defense*.


Thanks for the thread. The softer part the the arts, as you elude to, is not only in the blocks and side steps, but resides in the part of our anatomy that at times gets us into most of our problems in life. "Our mouth" use it or lose it.


----------



## MJS (Dec 3, 2011)

Personally, I'm not an advocate of handing over my stuff, but thats just me, and yes, I know thats not the PC thing to do, what anywho.....I'm glad things turned out well for the victim.  I doubt the teen got any message the victim was trying to give him, but hey, like I said, it turned out well.


----------



## Josh Oakley (Dec 3, 2011)

MJS said:


> Personally, I'm not an advocate of handing over my stuff, but thats just me, and yes, I know thats not the PC thing to do, what anywho.....I'm glad things turned out well for the victim.  I doubt the teen got any message the victim was trying to give him, but hey, like I said, it turned out well.


Really, I don't care what is politically correct in general, let alone when it comes to self defense. What I care about is what works. Incontravertibly, it worked. The boy handed him his knife. And his wallet. I gotta give him credit for the approach he used.


----------

